# Lightroom no longer see's lens model



## nerwin (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't know if its Lightroom or if there is something wrong with my camera because for some reason, Lightroom will no longer display what lens the photo was taken with. I use this metadata a lot in Lightroom and now I don't know what picture was taken with what lens. Flickr also no longer sees the lens.

Lightroom lens corrections will still work.

I thought this happened after install the NIK software, but it noticed it started to do it before I installed it so that can't be the reason why.

What it should look like.






and what it looks like now.





I have not changed any settings that I'm aware of. I tried all my other lenses and they all do the same thing.

What is going on? I've researched this and cannot find a single thing.

Someone help!

*UPDATE:
*
I converted a raw file in camera to JPEG and then uploaded it directly to Flickr and it shows the lens. But soon as I import it into Lightroom, the lens metadata disappears. It must be something to do with Lightroom, a bug perhaps? It worked fine before and on March 16th and after it no longer works.

When I browse via lens, it shows it as Unknown lens now. What the heck is going on?!

I just saw this posted 16 hours ago, I guess it is a bug. Re: 135DC suddenly "Unknown lens" in Lightroom?: Nikon SLR Lens Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Watchful (Apr 3, 2016)

The joys of proprietary software.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 3, 2016)

Watchful said:


> The joys of proprietary software.



I'm sure Adobe will fix the issue. A few days ago they said they were testing a fix and will be released shortly. We'll see.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

You might give this a try. In the Library Mode, next to Metadata (in right panel), check to see if you have it set to ALL from the drop down. You may want to deselect it and respect all.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 3, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You might give this a try. In the Library Mode, next to Metadata (in right panel), check to see if you have it set to ALL from the drop down. You may want to deselect it and respect all.



Mine is set to default. Its a bug in Lightroom, Adobe has confirmed it. When importing photos, it doesn't import the metadata correctly and doesn't show you the lens model anymore. I updated it just after March 16th and that's when it started doing this.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2016)

Odd.  The only time I've run into that is with the older AI-S lenses, since they can't "talk" to the camera.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Mine is set to default. Its a bug in Lightroom, Adobe has confirmed it. When importing photos, it doesn't import the metadata correctly and doesn't show you the lens model anymore. *I updated it just after March 16th* and that's when it started doing this.



OK.  I don't need to worry about it happening, then.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 3, 2016)

I think I don't have a choice but to rollback the update to 6.4 and wait for update 6.6 that resolves this bug.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

The fix I posted has been a temp fix for some.  Glad Adobe has recognized the problem and is on it.  Still have Lightroom but don't use it any more.  Switched to Capture One Pro so I haven't kept my Lightroom up to date.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't feel like rolling back, I don't want to risk messing up my settings right now. I'll just have to deal with it until they release a fix. Luckily because of this awful weather, I haven't been shooting a whole lot so hopefully they will fix it before I get busy again.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 3, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I don't feel like rolling back, I don't want to risk messing up my settings right now. I'll just have to deal with it until they release a fix. Luckily because of this awful weather, I haven't been shooting a whole lot so hopefully they will fix it before I get busy again.



I had an issue before with my cc software not getting updates when they were released. After raising it with Adobe chat/tech support continuously  without getting a fix I demanded my money back, Adobe ignored me till I pasted there Facebook page with a truncated version of my complaint and feelings for 4 days, x10 posts, till I got a call from CA, Im in Europe. I told them my problem in full and demanded my subscription back. I got the money back plus the software still works course I have to stick with LR 5 & PS 2014 but not bad i think.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 3, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel like rolling back, I don't want to risk messing up my settings right now. I'll just have to deal with it until they release a fix. Luckily because of this awful weather, I haven't been shooting a whole lot so hopefully they will fix it before I get busy again.
> ...



I don't think I'll go that far, haha. Its just a bug, it happens with software sometimes.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 3, 2016)

Export your settings and preferences and after the rollback, import them back in.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 3, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I don't feel like rolling back, I don't want to risk messing up my settings right now. I'll just have to deal with it until they release a fix. Luckily because of this awful weather, I haven't been shooting a whole lot so hopefully they will fix it before I get busy again.




all things considered, is it really that big of a deal?
i guess its probably just not to me 'cause I dont  track much information from metadata.
in all reality, I dont track much of _*anything*_ once the file is delivered and/or uploaded to my flickr page. 
or archived somewhere.  i never go back and check what lens or settings were used on what picture. 
I guess if you do that sort of thing, the glitch might be annoying. still seems kinda minor though if it doesnt affect the actual editing.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 3, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel like rolling back, I don't want to risk messing up my settings right now. I'll just have to deal with it until they release a fix. Luckily because of this awful weather, I haven't been shooting a whole lot so hopefully they will fix it before I get busy again.
> ...



Sure, its minor. But it bothers me enough to make a post about it! Haha...I'm sure Adobe will fix it soon.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 3, 2016)

The reason I don't like auto-updating software (and still using the standalone LR). I used to love to get the beta releases, now I like to wait until someone else has found bugs.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 3, 2016)

You can always just type the info in manually.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 4, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> The reason I don't like auto-updating software (and still using the standalone LR). I used to love to get the beta releases, now I like to wait until someone else has found bugs.



It doesn't auto update, I didn't know there was a bug when I chose to update it.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel like rolling back, I don't want to risk messing up my settings right now. I'll just have to deal with it until they release a fix. Luckily because of this awful weather, I haven't been shooting a whole lot so hopefully they will fix it before I get busy again.
> ...


It does help if you are doing lens distortion corrections and don't want to bother with sliders.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 4, 2016)

snowbear said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



Lens corrections still work just fine even though LR doesn't see what lens it is, still reads the metadata in the raw file just doesn't display it.


----------



## Alexr25 (Apr 29, 2016)

The latest version of Lightroom CC 2015.5.1 is out with a fix for the missing lens data bug.
And yes it is important if are trying to filter your images by lens type because the bug broke that option for new images.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 29, 2016)

You beat me to it! I was just going to make a post! Hahaha.


----------

